# Westminster Class This Term



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 5, 2008)

I am taking a course on the Confession this term at RPTS. We are using Wayne Spear's book "Faith of our Fathers" as the main textbook. The professor teaching the course by the way is Wayne Spear, Professor Emeritus at RPTS. I'll let y'all know how the class goes...


----------

